# Firefox and Adblock Plus issue



## Stattovic (Jun 10, 2019)

I have an annoying issue.

When I open from start my Firefox browser, it always opens two tabs.  One says New Tab the other one says Installation Succesful.

To get onto the browser I have to swap to new tab.

The Installation Successful relates to something to do with Adblock Plus see:
moz-extension://3cb4d606-8343-4933-983b-aa3b8ea8719a/first-run.html

I want to stop this from happening but cannot figure how.

Any advice please ?


----------



## AlienMenace (Jun 10, 2019)

Have you tried it without Adblock plus? Uninstall Adblock plus and see.
I use Adblock Ultimate and had no issues so far.


----------



## Stattovic (Jun 10, 2019)

AlienMenace said:


> Have you tried it without Adblock plus? Uninstall Adblock plus and see.
> I use Adblock Ultimate and had no issues so far.



Looked at the list of what I have on computer, cannot see Adblock Plus ?


----------



## _Pete_ (Jun 10, 2019)

You need to go to Tools and add ons. You will need to have the menus enabled in Firefox. To do that right click on the blue bar at the top of Firefoxe and click Menu Bar. In the Add Ons page you should see Adblock Plus listed and options to disable it or delete it.

 I am using Adblock Plus on Firefox witout any issues although Mozilla did muck it all up a couple of weeks ago. Delete your version and re-install it that should sort it out.


----------

